# Fish shrink after freezing them?



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Just wondering if this is typically true or not? Thinking about getting one mounted and didn't take a picture of it with a measuring tape prior to freezing it. If I get it mounted, will it be the same length? Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Freezing will shrink the fish a tiny bit, but it should rehydrate to it's original size when thawed out. A mount of your fish SHOULD be very close to the same length as it was when caught. That said, measuring a mount is tricky. When you catch a fish and measure it, you lay it FLAT, close the mouth, and pinch the points of the tail together to get MAXIMUM length. When the fish is mounted the mouth is open and the tail is fanned. The fish is also in some degree of curve. All of that gives the appearance that the mount is shorter than the original fish. Another issue is that most fishermen like a mount with a big girth. A creative taxidermist can add girth but it results in the mount being shorter. I suggest that you not worry about your fish losing length. Good luck.


----------

